# Maclay river turtle help please seems to maybe have mites???



## Rainbow (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey not going to make this too long navies I typed up a massive thing and it don't work I saved a maclay river turtle from a guy I was buying some geckos off he had them in an Esky with dirty green water and no filter or UVB anyway he then had moved them into a bucket not sure why he had Sven the one I got was the bigest he's shell is about 10 - 11 cm 
When I first put him into my tank that has tropical fish in it he seemed really happy still does however he's been biting at his feet when I took a closer look he's got like yellowish wire bumps all over him like pimples kinda and he's bitin his skin of kinda where he can is this some sort of mite how can I help him I only bought him coz I felt sorry for him I only had enough money for one but I've been researching since I got him on his care and trying to find out what these lumps are so I can help him but I haven't found any info about it I can email or txt photos if anyone would like my number is 0423886528 I've had him three days and the lumps are multiplying I have a heat lamp and a rock out of water for him and a UVB 


Any ideas on how to help him would be greatly appreciated I hate seeing him like this 


Thanks in advance 


Renee.


----------



## Cypher69 (Mar 28, 2013)

Def go see a vet but in the meantime you can make a very shallow betadine/warm water bath & let the turtle soak its skin for about an hour.
Do this for several days & if there's no sign of improvement, then def take it to a vet.


----------



## Rowie (Mar 28, 2013)

Photos would be good to help identify the problem. What you can alternatively do for now is put undiluted betadine on the bumps (EDIT: only if there is no raw skin around the bumps) and keep him dry-docked. Keep him out of water for at least 8 hours and in water for an hour, keep doing that until you can get him to a vet. Make sure you wash off the betadine completely before putting it back into water as the betadine can destroy the bacteria in the filter.
I've done this with injured turtles in the past on advice from the australian freshwater turtle forum before and the turtles have recovered.

By the way, from what I know, Macleays are one of the more difficult turtles to own as juveniles as their husbandry needs to be very specific. Definitely check out the Australian Freshwater Turtle forum, their care guide is amazingly detailed, and the people on the forums are an absolute mine of information.


----------



## saintanger (Mar 31, 2013)

most likely its a funges from not getting enought uv and also not being able to dry on a dock.


----------



## Glen-and-shell (May 14, 2013)

Good luck we hope you can nurse this poor turtle back to good health


----------



## Xanthine (May 14, 2013)

Maclays are particually prone to shell rot and fungal skin conditions, so it's best to keep an eye on it.


----------

